# Diseño de un driver para motor DC de 1.5 HP



## amg123 (May 10, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, he visto que los participantes son grandes expertos, y es por eso que los necesito =D.

Tengo que controlar un motor de DC de imán permante, e*l motor es de 36 V y consume 35 A, (1200 W aprox*) y pues me puse a diseñar un puente H adecuado para él, los IGBT son muy caros para mí, así que busque MOSFETS y encontré el *IRFP264 canal N: VDSS=250 V, ID=38 A y RDSon=.075ohm, además disipa 280 W*, y pense en hacer un puente H diferente (ver figura), puse 5 MOSFETS en paralelo para que puedan disipar toda la potencia generada (1200W) y el puente H estaría formado por relevadores (en la figura los simulé con botones), entonces el PWM entra por "señal de control" (gate del mosfet). 

Quiseria recibir sus comentarios de mi circuito, me refiero a que si de plano es una idea totalmente mala o buena y también me gustaría leer sugerencias. 
También me recomendaron usar Drivers para MOSFET (IR2117) pero no se usarlos... 

PD. La tierra del motor, tiene que estar desacoplada con la tierra del circuito de control así que usare un optoacoplador para eso.

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!

AMG


"Si quieres puedes, si no quieres no puedes"


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

Moví tu mensaje a la sección correspondiente. 
Saludos.


----------



## amg123 (May 10, 2009)

Gracias!

AMG


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 20, 2010)

Disculpa Cacho, pero podrias decir exactamente a donde moviste el tema?. De antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2010)

RANISAN dijo:


> Disculpa Cacho, pero podrias decir exactamente a *donde moviste el tema*?. De antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


! ! Al lugar donde estuviste escribiendo tu comentario ¡ ¡

El post no tuvo mas comentarios desde el 11/05/09


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 21, 2010)

outch.... Pense que el tema habìa sido movido de aqui a otro lugar y que por eso no habìa tenido más comentarios, me parecía muy interesante, lastima que no haya recibido respuestas. De todas maneras gracias por la respuesta y la aclaración Fogonazo. Saludos.


----------



## v2s3v4 (Ago 25, 2010)

muy bueno quiero berlo

 nesecito berlo grasias


----------

